# I Want An Insanely Bright Flashlight.



## hivoltage (May 12, 2006)

I mean a REALLY bright light. Nothing bigger than a 3 cell D maglight, maybe some rechargeable Nicads. I live in the Boonies and just want very bright light to mess around with, maybe a custom would be the answer. Anyhow I am looking to you Flashaholics for some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## ptirmal (May 12, 2006)

Well you say 3d Mag... do you want the form factor of a Maglite? Maybe modded? A 3D is the optimum size for a mag85 which is close to 1000 bulb lumen... or you can build a 2d or 2c Mag for a ROP which is about the same as the mag85, some say slightly dimmer... Those are probably the best bang for your buck, could piece it together for around 100


----------



## Long John (May 12, 2006)

Hello hivoltage

What type are you looking for? An incand or Led?

My tip for the firsts is a HID and for LED a multiple one.

Look at this:
http://elektrolumens.com/4_SALE/For_Sale.html

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## greenLED (May 12, 2006)

Rechargeable, hey? My first recommendation would be a Pila GL4 (or GL4x for more throw), or a GL3. Pila lights are bright, built like tanks, can use li-ions or primaries, and have the option of LED tailcap. 

Other options: a SF 9AX (or 8AX, or the nitrolon version). A Strion is much smaller, plenty bright, and rechargeable as well.

I would argue a MaxaBeam is no bigger than a 3D (lengthwise, at least)... :devil:


----------



## hivoltage (May 12, 2006)

I am not real particular what kind, it will just be a toy so to speak. I will check out some of these ideas. Anybody ever heard of " The Torch " ?


----------



## bobisculous (May 12, 2006)

I do believe the Surefire M6 with its high output bulb is pretty darned bright. Never seen or used one, but I have heard lots about it...

-C


----------



## JimH (May 12, 2006)

hivoltage said:


> Anybody ever heard of " The Torch " ?


It looks to be the equivalent of the USL (Ultra Stealth Light) - 3000 - 4000 lumens for about 10 minutes from a 2D mag light.

If you can hold on a bit Amondotech is bringing out a 35w HID light (~3000 lumens).

Also, it's really hard to beat a Mag85 (3D mag lite with WA1185 bulb - 1200 bulb lumens) for price and performance.


----------



## Long John (May 12, 2006)

About the torch:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/117512


Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## EricMack (May 12, 2006)

hivoltage, jump on Mac's The Torch while you can. It should eclipse anything you can get your hands on right now


----------



## litho123 (May 12, 2006)

hivoltage - 
The Torch, USL and other 100w+ lights that will grace CPF now and in the future are lights that need to be used with extreme care. Misuse can cause fires, burns, temporary vision loss, etc.

I had a "freudian" slip of the finger and gave one of our security folks a face full of 3000 lumens from my USL. It took a good 20 minutes before his vision cleared.

You'll want to be careful if you step into the high-end hotwire arena.

Otherwise I second JimH's recommendation for price and performance ... the Mag85 in any one of its variations.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (May 12, 2006)

Well, since you are intending for this flashlight to be "toy" or for "show", I would try out The Torch.


Word has it it would give the M6 a triple spanking.... :whoopin: 


The 10 minute runtime isn't too impressive but I'd expect the performance to be jaw-dropping. As an added feature: when the power goes out, you can use The Torch to cook your food :thumbsup:


WP


----------



## hivoltage (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the safety warning Litho123....I appreciate that. I'll be careful.

I might just wait on a Torch and see what all the fuss is about!!!


----------



## Buckeye (May 12, 2006)

Wolf Eyes 9D Raider. 3 cell light with turbo head. Can be had with Li-Ion rechargeables. $60 with CR123As or $110 with rechargeables. Check it out at http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-4-16 . Pacific Tatical Solutions. This is on the lower side pricewise for complete lights. I have heard of ROP lights starting around this price for DIY.

Doug

Edit-About an hour runtime for either battery type.
Edit-Corrected price without rechargeables. Also the 9D is on sale at Pacific Tactical Solutions for $50 as of 5-17-06.


----------



## Chronos (May 12, 2006)

Wolf Eyes M100X- 300 lumens, incredible throw with a nice spill beam, 1 hour runtime on 4x123s, very well made PLUS you can get the 13v bulb and extender and set it up to accept 3X18500 recharable cells too!


----------



## OpticalSerenity (May 13, 2006)

Even as a "toy" the M6 is one amazing light. Since you bring up the point of rechargeable, maybe the 10X?


----------



## peacefuljeffrey (May 13, 2006)

There's a guy at thefiringline.com called Black Bear 84 who sells modified Maglites that he claims (I know NOTHING about the veracity of his claims and I am not an agent for him) make 951 lumens!

Here is a link to a thread there.

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169074&highlight=maglite

I guess it's possible that he either comes to CPF or someone here is familiar with his work. Good luck. 

Don't forget, I'm just the messenger.

-Jeffrey


----------



## KevinL (May 13, 2006)

peacefuljeffrey said:


> There's a guy at thefiringline.com called Black Bear 84 who sells modified Maglites that he claims (I know NOTHING about the veracity of his claims and I am not an agent for him) make 951 lumens!
> 
> Here is a link to a thread there.
> 
> ...



He's juancho on CPF and has always been held in good regard here. 

BTW, fixed your link for you: http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169074&highlight=maglite 

His work is based on the proven Mag85 design and believe me it is a heck of a bright light


----------



## batman (May 13, 2006)

I've seen that guy too..on SEVERAL forums. It' as if he gets on every forum he can find regarding tactical/outdoors equipment and shamelessly changes topic to advertise his light. I've yet to see him here though, which leads me to believe his product is BS and he knows the CPF crowd would recognize it as such.


----------



## igabo (May 13, 2006)

Though the product he makes is of high quality (known simply as Mag85 on the forum), you can build one that is equally as good for much less; somewhere around $140, with parts that you can purchase online. Or.. you could turn to a website that sells the Same Blackbear84 Mag951.

http://light-edge.com/products.asp?section=Super%20Mag&cat=20

Price depends on the caliber of charger you want. The flashlights sold on this website come with the "Rolls Royce" battery carrier, and come with an excellent charger, the same High Current RC cells, and a higher quality reflector (Gives a much better beam than Juancho's/Blackbear84's) for cheaper. Not worth it to purchase from Juancho/Blackbear84 if you ask me..


----------



## Delvance (May 13, 2006)

Hivoltage,

If what you want is a 3D sized toy for stupidly big output. Yeah just go for the torch . The Torch should see 3200 output lumens when the batt. is freshly charged, more than an USL...It's based on stuffing 14volts through an Osram 64623 lamp...14 volts to bulb sees about 5000 bulb lumens.

Otherwise if runtime is of some concern, the [email protected] or a 50watter [email protected].


----------



## blindsided (May 13, 2006)

hivoltage said:


> I mean a REALLY bright light. Nothing bigger than a 3 cell D maglight, maybe some rechargeable Nicads. I live in the Boonies and just want very bright light to mess around with, maybe a custom would be the answer. Anyhow I am looking to you Flashaholics for some suggestions. Thanks


 
the classic surefire: 

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/16/sesent/00

idk if you can beat this for the size.


----------



## JimH (May 13, 2006)

blindsided said:


> the classic surefire:



Without a doubt, Surefire makes really top notch lights. For a lot of things, a Surefire would be a good choice, but not if you want an insanely bright light.
Surefire's brightest light is the M6 ($400), not counting things like the beast, but it only puts out 500 lumens. The Mag85 outputs around 800 lumens.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (May 13, 2006)

igabo said:


> Or.. you could turn to a website that sells the Same Blackbear84 Mag951.
> 
> http://light-edge.com/products.asp?section=Super%20Mag&cat=20
> 
> Price depends on the caliber of charger you want. The flashlights sold on this website come with the "Rolls Royce" battery carrier, and come with an excellent charger, the same High Current RC cells, and a higher quality reflector (Gives a much better beam than Juancho's/Blackbear84's) for cheaper. Not worth it to purchase from Juancho/Blackbear84 if you ask me..


 
That seems like a really good price considering it includes the charger and batteries. I have a couple questions though.

1. How does that charger work? Do you have to take all the batteries out of the battery holder and put them in 1 at a time, or do you charge them some other way?
2. I see it comes with the CBP 1650 cells. Do you need to use the small magnets on the positive end of the battery because they don't have a nipple on top, or will they fit securely into the Five Mega battery holder? 
3. Is the flashlight already made and everything, or do you get the parts and have to put it together yourself?


----------



## batman (May 13, 2006)

Surefire has a spotlight called the "Hellfire" which is ~3,500 Lumens according to the website. i don't know if it's available for civilian sale or what the cost is, but it's on their website.


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 13, 2006)

batman said:


> I've seen that guy too..on SEVERAL forums. It' as if he gets on every forum he can find regarding tactical/outdoors equipment and shamelessly changes topic to advertise his light. I've yet to see him here though, which leads me to believe his product is BS and he knows the CPF crowd would recognize it as such.


I have two of Juan's lights and he's no BS. He doesn't advertise here because he feels there are others who create and sell close to the same thing and these folks mentored him when he was a young flashaholic. So he doesn't advertise out of respect for his peers. Since purchasing two of his lights (Black Bear and Glacier Bear), Juan and I have communicated several times on various projects that I have worked on. He's always willing to help and is a classy gent. Just my two cents.

Cliff


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 13, 2006)

Not insanely bright, but nearly bullet proof...

A M*gcharger with a WA01160 bulb. Cuts the runtime down 20% or so but is pretty darn bright.

Were I actually going to USE any of my 7 or so brightest lights, it would be this one!

Frosting the bulb with ArmourEtch cream from Hobby Lobby gives mine a more Surefire type beam. I have it mounted in my truck to charge only when the ignition is on so I don't fry the battery.

Good luck with whatever you choose!!!


----------



## batman (May 14, 2006)

Actually, that does make more sense. I was trying to be cautious, thanks for clearing that up. I wanted to buy one of his lights but was a lil suspicious up until now. 



Cliffnopus said:


> I have two of Juan's lights and he's no BS. He doesn't advertise here because he feels there are others who create and sell close to the same thing and these folks mentored him when he was a young flashaholic. So he doesn't advertise out of respect for his peers. Since purchasing two of his lights (Black Bear and Glacier Bear), Juan and I have communicated several times on various projects that I have worked on. He's always willing to help and is a classy gent. Just my two cents.
> 
> Cliff


----------



## chesterqw (May 14, 2006)

the surefire lumamax l7


----------



## batman (May 16, 2006)

I've apparently damaged someone's reputation on the forum known as Juan., blackbear in other forums - I was just made aware of the correalation. I meant no offense and I apologize.


----------



## juancho (May 16, 2006)

*batman,*

No harm done.

*igabo,*




It pains me when I have to defend my light here, in this Forum, where members such as you with over 300 posts should know better.

 

I don't compare my lights with other moder’s lights; we all have great respect for each other and support the same industries and providers.

 

You mention that the other site’s reflectors are better when in fact we use the same, and I offer my customers five different textures (SM. LOP, MOP, LS and HS). As we use the same reflectors, your information misleads the reader.

 

And to say that the cells are the same is also incorrect, as the other site uses the excellent cbp1650 mah and I use the Sanyos HR 3U 2500 mah, which has the capacity to produce more run time.

 

And you should know that my light uses the modified switch with a ceramic bi-pin holder, has less internal resistance than a stock switch with potted bulbs, and thus has more lumen output that is enhanced by the polishing of the internals parts and the application of Pro-Gold on all contacts.

 








 

We all make something similar, but not the same. Litho 123 can fix you up with a model with regulated output using one of AWR great regulators; bwaites has sold quite a few of his own version when he is not too busy doing the USL; Fivemega has come up with outstanding versions that are a sight to behold (I like particularly the one running on Lithium Ion batteries) and Light-Edge is making affordable MAG 85's.

 

And thanks to the efforts of Ginseng, bwaites, Litho 123, Fivemega, Modamag, AWR. KIU and others, who have spearheaded the projects and bring us parts, you can even create your own version by buying the parts here in CPF and getting technical help from many of us.

 

I ask you to please, when you post your opinions, include all the facts; here in CPF we strive to share good information.

 

Best regards,

Juan C.

(black bear)


----------



## hivoltage (May 17, 2006)

Well, nobody will answer me in the thread about how to get TheTorch, so where does one buy a Mag85? Still Looking


----------



## Long John (May 17, 2006)

Hello hivoltage

You haven't seen my link to the thread about "The torch"?

best regards

____
Tom


----------



## hivoltage (May 17, 2006)

Yes I have, and I have asked twice about buying one with no reply. The thread keeps going without an answer.....I think I am invisible!!!!!!


----------



## Long John (May 17, 2006)

Perhaps you should let mac a little more time. You have asked him a few hours 
ago

Good luck and best regards

____
Tom


----------



## hivoltage (May 17, 2006)

Your Right!!!! Sorry for being so impatient. I asked a few days ago too and got an answer...sort of!! Maybe they just arent ready to be sold yet!!!


----------



## Nereus (May 17, 2006)

Light-edge sells ready-to run Mag85s: http://www.light-edge.com/proddetail.asp?section=Super Mag&prod=MLS3D016A

-N.


----------



## batman (May 17, 2006)

Whenever you do get a Torch please let me know, I want one too to compliment my A2 and round out the collection.


----------



## hivoltage (May 22, 2006)

So has anybody seen the 35 watt HID from Amondotech. That might be an option!!!!


----------



## Brighteyez (May 22, 2006)

You might want to ask in https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/118392
that thread is related to the light in question. It's a bit bigger and heavier than what you originally were seeking.



hivoltage said:


> So has anybody seen the 35 watt HID from Amondotech. That might be an option!!!!


----------

